# Canadian Looking to watch Olympics in Lisbon



## chris7454 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can watch the team Canada hockey games in Lisbon?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try OGilins Irish bar or Hennessy`s


----------



## chris7454 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

